# Business plan required for Freelancer/Autonomo as a Software Developer



## k3dk (Mar 14, 2021)

Hi,
I am interested to learn more about the business plan required for freelancer/autonomo not owning company but
working only online as a Software Developer. Non-Eu country.

Please share info about this with example of how to create the business plan.

Thank you


----------



## nb888 (Jan 15, 2021)

There are some templates out there including one here : 








Becoming a freelancer in Spain: Self-employment visa timeline


Thinking about applying for a visa to work as a freelancer in Spain? If so, you’ve come to the right place. Here I’ll explain what my experience was like.




spainguru.es





I don't think anyone will give you a template that you can copy and paste word for word (happy to be proved wrong!) but I am guessing you are using online freelancing sites like peopleperhour etc and working from home doing software development, so in other words you are actually a genuinely self employed business and definitely not "working" for a company with the arrangement legally structured in a way that seems you are self employed so the company can save some tax or something. 

Something to consider is that you will need to pay social security payments of around 300euro per month as an autonomo even if you are not earning. Not relevant to your question but I have done a little work on these freelancing sites (I am a data / BI analyst with a lot of niche skills so have little competition) and know that in a lot of cases the income is a race to the bottom the amounts the clients are willing to pay tend to be laughable, weekly earnings for a lot of work are not great, so do you think you will earn enough consistently to pay that 300euro, pay your bills and still have a decent standard of living in a "western" country. If you are not working in a niche area then online freelancing is hard work to do consistently for anything but pocket money.

You will need to write or pay someone to translate a business plan into Spanish, this is where the services of a gestor (a kind of specialsed lawyer dealing with administrative beaurocracy) will help. I am not 100% sure in terms of whether an online business that could be operated equally from any location in the world would represent a viable business plan, in theory it should be easy to satisfy the requirements of the autonomo visa with what you are doing but I am not really sure what you would be offering to benefit the Spanish economy and government (other than 300euro a month) that could not be done by a Spanish person. I guess if you could find someone who sucessfully has done exactly that then you have your answer!

The visa lasts one year (I think) after that you need to renew for 2 years, then for another 2 years. I guess when you renew you will need to continue to prove the viability of your business plan.

If you are really serious about doing this then you will need to hire a lawyer / to write or translate a plan and they will be much better placed to give more specialised advice, however this will likely come at a cost!


----------



## k3dk (Mar 14, 2021)

nb888 said:


> There are some templates out there including one here :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information provided. I appreciate the answer 
I think the social security is 60 euros for the first year or 6 months and then increases up to as you mentioned 300 euros per month.
I think there should not be a problem since i will still provide the taxes and not taking job from anyone in Spain, but yeah i agree i will definitely need more information either from a lawyer or someone that has done exactly the same i.e became autonomo as a Software Developer online.

Thank you again.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I don't have personal experience with this, but I have read that the business plan should be written by the UPTA, which is the union for autonomos.


----------



## chloeeliabeth (May 24, 2021)

I am currently on a G Suite Basic plan. I’m planning to upgrade to G Suite Business. The problem is I am the only user of the G Suite account.
I have read that even single users are getting unlimited storage on drive and Gmail? How true is this? Thank you!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chloeeliabeth said:


> I am currently on a G Suite Basic plan. I’m planning to upgrade to G Suite Business. The problem is I am the only user of the G Suite account.
> I have read that even single users are getting unlimited storage on drive and Gmail? How true is this? Thank you!


I don't think that a forum about people moving to different countries is the right place to ask, tbh.


----------



## chloeeliabeth (May 24, 2021)

@*xabiaxica* then where I can ask*?*


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chloeeliabeth said:


> @*xabiaxica* then where I can ask*?*


No idea.

Try this PermÃteme que use Google por ti - LMGTFY EspaÃ±ol


----------

